# Command and Conquer - Eure Lieblings Mod



## Exreanu (9. April 2015)

Huhu Leute,

Command and Conquer stirb doch nie, oder?

Mich würde es interessieren ob ihr eine lieblings Mod habt.

Meine persönlicher lieblings Mod ist "Rise of the Reds" für Command and Conquer Zero Hour.
Wieso? Die neuen Klassen, die Russen und Europäer machen unter anderem viel Spaß, in dieser Mod kann man Schiffe bauen (leider verkauft die KI die Werften und baut keine Schiffe) und die KI finde ich schon  sehr anspruchsvoll. Unter anderem finde ich die zusätzlichen Tech-Gebäude so wie den War-Fortress ziemlich geil  

Schockwave ist auch gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Schiggy (9. April 2015)

Ich habe wohl die meiste Zeit mit Tiberium Dawn verbracht, daher gefällt mir die "Tiberium Dawn Redux" Mod für Zero Hour sehr gut. Das ist ein Remake mit hübscher Grafik und 3D-Models aus C&C-Renegade.


----------

